# 1st cook on the Akorn



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did chicken and wow! This piece of equipment is sweet!!!!!!!!!! Money well spent! Here are some pics.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Whoa! Nice looking chicken! What wood did you use? Did you have to add coals during the process? Also did you season this bad boy, heard of it sometimes not holding steady temps if not properly seasoned.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks. Yes I seasoned it on Sunday. I did not have to add any extra charcoal. Matter of fact I have most of what I put in there still there. These things are very efficient in charcoal use. I added two tennis ball sized chunks of hickory to the charcoal when I fired it up.


----------

